# favorite suppliers for wire, terminal blocks, etc?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

My local Home depot has a skimpy selection of bulk wire in various gauges in various colors.... thought I'd ask the group for favorite online sites for goo deals on things like 50ft spools of 18 ga wire w/ blue insulation for instance. suitable crimp ends and terminal blocks to match.

this is just one specific set I need soon to run from cell terminals to some central location for easy access when checking and tweaking balance, but will probably buy some red, black, green and yellow in various sizes for the other misc wiring.

I'm not using a BMS, but want to run 18ga wires I can use to periodically check cell voltages and tweak with momentary 50 watt resistor, or power supply if and when needed. Current battery box locations and cell orientation is going to make it a reall pain to get to terminals directly after they are installed.....


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've used delcity before, and was pretty happy with them... Of course there's eBay.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> My local Home depot has a skimpy selection of bulk wire in various gauges in various colors.... thought I'd ask the group for favorite online sites for goo deals on things like 50ft spools of 18 ga wire w/ blue insulation for instance. suitable crimp ends and terminal blocks to match.....


Not sure you can get as little as 50 ft., but I use WaytekWire.com a lot  Real nice on-line catalog, website and quick shipping.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I'm on my second one of these from HF:
















I like ebay for terminal strips and such. I was using a couple 5 x fuse blocks but ran out of space and decided to switch to inline fuses at the battery end which were surprisingly cheap on ebay.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Power Werx.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I have found that McMaster-Carr is reasonable and they have just about anything you could possibly want. #18 AWG wire is about $16/100Ft:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-electrical-wire/=jcnheo

For a wider selection and good prices on larger quantities, try:
http://www.anaheimwire.com/

I like Marlin P. Jones for crimp connectors and other items such as power supplies and relays. Here are their crimp lugs:
http://www.mpja.com/Crimp-Terminals/products/96/

For most electronic components I check www.mouser.com, www.newark.com, www.alliedelec.com, and www.digikey.com. It pays to check several suppliers because some have much better prices or better stock on some items.

{edit} Major's suggestion of http://www.waytekwire.com/products/ seems like the best so far as I can see, at least for wire and lugs.


----------

